
Build a Diverse Cryptocurrency Porfolio - Feedback Wanted! - Albert248
www.newwavecapital.com<p>Our waitlist is now live!<p>New Wave Capital enables you to buy a diverse portfolio of cryptocurrencies, personalized to your risk tolerance and purchased at the best possible prices across all major exchanges.<p>Give our portfolio allocation tool a try and be the first to know when we&#x27;re live by signing up at www.newwavecapital.com.<p>If you have any feedback, we&#x27;d love to hear it!
======
Cypher
80% across top 10, 10% into medium caps and 10% into small caps.

